# Newer MTH dash



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I finally got a MTH G gauge dash8 narrow nose. It's a BNSF. It has a new soundset with a deeper horn tone. Even the engine chugging seems more realistic.

If you click on the speaker icon on the page linked below, you will hear the sounds. I would also like to get the wedge scheme (70-2072) if anyone has it or knows where I can get it.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great and looks nice!! 
I'll keep an eye out for the Swoosh scheme.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Chuck! I got to see a pic of one. The guy did not want to sell it. Let me know! Joe


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you define what you mean by newer? Is it possible to identify the more recent production models from the model number? I have 2 rather aged Dash 8s and would be interested in adding an updated version to the roster, and I'm pretty flexible on roadnames/livery. Also, is there any word on the future of MTH's One Gauge series? I got the impression from a couple of shop owners that production might not continue for long ....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, newer engines have a 2 meg board. I'm not sure how to tell. I would guess the manufacture date should be recent, maybe a year ( announced 2010 catalogs?). The older dashes I have won't load this new sound file because they have the older 1 meg board.
I have heard that MTH pulled back the production a bit on G scale as the market sagged. I too heard they were getting out, from dealers talking. Recently I've heard this is not true. They have released the PAs and hopefully will come up with more newer engines. Mike himself said they have plans for more G scale releases and will have PS3 boards installed in G scale too. I'll be watching. I feel their drive train is superior and their engines are a great value with sound and smoke. Joe


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Joe, for the info. I had no idea that the newer engines had 2 meg boards. I've been pretty focused on live steam for the last few years, but I recently realized how much I miss having an engine running on the layout for more than 40 minutes at a time! I agree that having pre-installed sound and smoke is great and I love running the engines under DCS, although it can be finicky sometimes.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I'd better add some pics. I'm always forgetting to break these engines in first. They come a little stiff when new.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Joe. The MTH units put out a healthy amount of smoke, don't they? I really like the look over your setup in the raised garden, as well. Very clean in appearance.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

One of the things that makes MTH engines a great value is the smoker! They have solid drive trains and sound built in. Love them.

Now if I could figure out how to make a waterfall? I'm not happy with the layout yet. I was told a while back just get something started. It will grow! I figure that's some great advice after 4 or 5 years of nothing much happening out there. Thank you, Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe I should have titled this "how 1/32 and 1/29 look together". I'm kind of amazed when I read about people's belief that they won't run the 1/32 scale stuff. Maybe they feel the bigger 1/29 is a better value? They are slightly different in size. I really don't see a lack of detail or "toy like looks" that I hear about. I may build a couple of big cars in 1/32 to see how they look on the track. 
Now I'm hoping that MTH releases their new line with DCC compatability soon. I look forward to more modern releases. I'm wondering who will try them?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It will be the people wondering if they will ever see the new system in the gauge one stuff, especially since it's been out for so long in the other MTH products. 

I thought long and hard about going 1:32... the brass stuff was too expensive... the MTH stuff was better priced, but did not want to get locked into a proprietary control system. If they had DCC compatibility then, I might indeed have gone 1:32 years ago. I'm glad I did not, the 1:32 "reasonably priced" offerings are just as restricted as they were then... actually even more so with the lack of releasing new locos over the years. 

The economy did not help of course, but the reality is that by going to 1:29, I have still had a steady stream of new products like the Aristo consolidation and all the really nice rolling stock from AML. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I had expected MTH to "dive in deeper" into G scale with even more products. Like you say the market got soft and they went into other scales, with sales in Europe. 
I've heard recently that they are contemplating a new diesel for G scale and I would expect it to have the new DCC capable boards. I don't see them making the old boards much longer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I for one think it would be very helpful for them to take the technology they have had for a while, and make the large scale units. 

Their sounds are very nice, if a somewhat limited repertoire. The smoking system is the "gold standard" that others measure by. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Ive never been a big fan of MTH Largescale, seeings all the problems they had and my freinds had some Triplexs and they were just the biggest piece of junk out there.They spent more time at MTH being fixed then
they did running, I guess that's why MTH cant give them away on there web site. The control system works best in O guage were it was designed to do so, but not so well in G without a lot of extra do dads
to help it operate. My thoughts as to why they got out of G is there product is way over priced for what they were and way to small plus didnt work well in a Garden environment.
Most likeley these are the reasons they left Largescale most likely not to return anytime soon if at all.

Jethro


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jetfro, 
I disagree. I run MTH and love it. You are totally wrong. You are just another Nickoid..............Jim


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

The Triplex uses a slave board in the tender that can fail. Most of the time it just loses communication with the engine to run in sync. 
The DCS system works the same in O scale as it does in G. It's just like DCC with advanced communication in both directions. There are some simple rules that need to be followed to get good signal transmission in both directions for the system to operate smoothly. Most users want a system that works no matter what they do to it. I've read here before a lot of trashing over not understanding what's really needed. A lot of the same guys don't use track power for these reasons. I can understand why. I just don't go that way myself. I prefer track power. A couple of extra wires to the track in the correct place is no big deal. As far as these MTH diesels, they are bullet proof. The trucks are built well. They run smooth and strong. If you want to pick and compare some big losers of other companies, we can talk further.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting information about the Triplex... did not know it had an extra board... that would explain a lot. 

I'd say DCS is similar in the functions you get, the way the signal is transmitted is totally different though. This is why you have to do some extra things to have good signal transmission, and it also does have a couple of drawbacks, like not having autoreversers available, i.e. no reversing loops, at least no one has ever been able to show me a DCS autoreverser... maybe it can be done. 

But it has a lot of features, and some features, like the voice transmission, are ahead of DCC to be fair. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeap Greg, and the new PS3 boards don't have any polarity issues. They can be turned around without having to throw a polarity switch. DCS, and Lionel's TMCC for that matter, still are like advanced DCC functions and features to me. They just make programming simplier for user of their own systems. The call to make things compatable, has led MTH to make their boards compliant with DCC systems I imagine. The future of their G gauge diesels should be bright if people will check them out. 
In the mean time, I would hope that USA, Aristo, and others, would start making their engines available as a package with control and sound. Otherwise, I feel that many users will just stay with conventional control and miss out on the advanced features available for cost reasons.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By jmill24 on 13 Oct 2012 08:11 AM 
Jetfro, 
I disagree. I run MTH and love it. You are totally wrong. You are just another Nickoid..............Jim 
Dont get me involved with your petty fueds with others, You run your MTH under Battery power rite. So your not one to talk about MTH operations under track power, now I understand why it works for you.
This is your GS-4 with battery car Rite?????????????? no track signal problems rite? http://youtu.be/mHdo3yj5y6g you should really give all the info before you post. Case closed. by.......

Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, in order to work with DCC, they MUST be "polarity insensitive". That's good, and will help reduce frustrations even on DC powered DCS setups. 

Yes, the programming is simpler, because it's only MTH DCS, not a wide range of decoders with many different functions. In DCC, there are a number of standard settings, but there is "room" for many custom commands. 

The problem with making USAT, Aristo and others have the sound and control built in is that not everyone wants the same control system, or sound system. 

So, the move towards a standard interface "socket" is probably the wisest choice. 

While I respect the functions available from DCS, it's just not enough for me, and too limiting. 

So I am indeed an example of someone who wants a "decoder ready" locomotive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Big Boy and VO 1000 converted to battery and very pleased with DCS power and sound. Smoke is awesome like Greg mentioned. 

A small single channel TIU unit (for battery) and Proto3 (DCC) for G would be ideal. I would be very surprised if it comes to market tho. 

The DCS is easier to program than DCC imo. There are many 1:29 labeled cars that work well with MTH 1:32. 

Alan


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

"Welcome to the Forum, This is a great place you will learn a lot here. just stay away from the wannabe reviewers that dont own the product they like to talk about. 

All the info you could ever need is here" 

Hmmm, I'm seeing something wrong here........ I know a guy who knows of a guy who has an engine that doesn't quite.......


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jethro,
I run mostly mth on track. Only have one track power conversion so l can run on others layout. Nice to talk to you again........jim


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently obtained a MTH One-gauge Hudson and purchased the DCS remote/TIU. It is the gold standard for smoke. DCS is much easier to use than my Lenz DCC system. 

I want to buy a MTH #1 gauge Dash 8 with Alaska roadname, if anyone reading this topic has one for sale.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Well as I predicted, MTH cancelled their 2013 G production, Guess most people just realized MTH is a Non issue in Large scale. Best to keep baby toys in O gauge...








I guess the "Joe Blows" of the hobby will be upset, but Most of us True Largescale guys knew this already.







As you know, the facts are the facts. BOO HOO......








I guess if you live in PA or upstate, AKA Canada, you will be disappointed, but then you can still buy defective Aristo product.. Jethro kid, cause Jethro Luv you.











J.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 02 Feb 2013 10:42 AM 
Well as I predicted, MTH cancelled their 2013 G production, Guess most people just realized MTH is a Non issue in Large scale. Best to keep baby toys in O gauge...








I guess the "Joe Blows" of the hobby will be upset, but Most of us True Largescale guys knew this already.







As you know, the facts are the facts. BOO HOO......








I guess if you live in PA or upstate, AKA Canada, you will be disappointed, but then you can still buy defective Aristo product.. Jethro kid, cause Jethro Luv you.











J.


Wow dude!!! U got problems. R U in therapy???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now now... it appears that a 4 bay hopper will ship in June, in one road name. 

I could find the 2013 HO and O scale catalogs, but no 1 gauge. 

Got this from their site. 

Maybe I am missing something? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I asked last weekend at the MTH booth and the one person that writes the catalogs was there and told me that he was just finishing the o and ho 
and would not get to the 1 gauge till march but was still in 1 gauge he told me that they had drawings for some new stuff but no tooling and maybe 
not this year but not getting out of 1 gauge


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, that information jives 100% with all the "official" information from MTH so far. 

Too bad they cannot make any new locos this year, but the #1 scale business is a tiny part of their bottom line. 

Hope for next year. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I'd answer but why????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No answer was requested, nor desired. I was responding to Dick. 

Just making a statement that the information from Dick jives with what MTH has actually said, officially. 

There was a lot of speculation, but my position is that it's best to go by what representatives of the company say publicly. 

I'm all for MTH to make lots of trains and lots of money and stay in #1 scale, but above that, I value TRUE and HONEST information. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well then what has changed? MTH said when the catalog will be out. Why do you ask? If you need help finding their products or asking about them, here's a show they'll be at this weekend:
http://www.wghshow.com/
maybe it's close by??
The only one who's raised any doubts is.....some guy by the name jethor


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...ccoRZ2M/s846/2013%20one%20gauge%20catalog.JPG


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Feb 2013 09:56 AM 
No answer was requested, nor desired. I was responding to Dick. 

Just making a statement that the information from Dick jives with what MTH has actually said, officially. 

There was a lot of speculation, but my position is that it's best to go by what representatives of the company say publicly. 

I'm all for MTH to make lots of trains and lots of money and stay in #1 scale, but above that, I value TRUE and HONEST information. 

Regards, Greg 


Hi Greg,

You are correct about official statements, it's the people that throw info out there that really dont know any thing that makes the Hobby tuff for people to get a read on. Theres a lot of "Joe Blows" That just say things because they support a manufacture that really isn't selling in G anymore. Proof is in the putting I say...Put up or dont post incorrect info I always say.









J.


Quote,
I see a new G gauge catalog in the O gauge catalog ??????????? WTH is there a new catalog or not...?




Quote

I had a short conversation with Mike Wolfe. He said "wait until NOVEMBER 6". I also asked about them producing a single channel BIU [Battery Interface Unit] so that it would be possible to put everything into a single locomotive and operate with DCS. He suggested that Gary Raymond and I go out and collect $200K from all the "like-minded parties" and he would put his design engineers to work on it. I also asked about his acquisition of the old S-Helper Services product line and plans to continue/expand it. I got the same sort of answer. Clearly he is still focused on O and HO scales. 

Sorry that I was unable to get more specific information. Maybe someone else got Mike to be more forthcoming and can provide better answers.

This was a good post no false info unlike the "JOE BLOWS" of the hobby...


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 06 Feb 2013 10:28 AM 
Well then what has changed? MTH said when the catalog will be out. Why do you ask? If you need help finding their products or asking about them, here's a show they'll be at this weekend:
http://www.wghshow.com/
maybe it's close by??
The only one who's raised any doubts is.....some guy by the name jethor


???


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Enginear on 06 Feb 2013 12:51 PM 
Posted By Enginear on 06 Feb 2013 10:28 AM 
Well then what has changed? MTH said when the catalog will be out. Why do you ask? If you need help finding their products or asking about them, here's a show they'll be at this weekend:
http://www.wghshow.com/
maybe it's close by??
The only one who's raised any doubts is.....some guy by the name jethor


???


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah great someone else who can't read.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, did you just get a piece of artwork, or did someone photoshop that? 

There's no catalog on the MTH site, so what are you stating? 

I see it is stored on a google server, but MTH web stuff is on their server. 

Greg


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

My "newer" MTH Gauge #1 Dash 8 Conrail is shown in a short video and also making a trip once around my indoor Bonanza Goldrush Railway. The metal figures located by the wood buildings with snow covered conifers are 1/32 scale. The metal figures elsewhere are approximately 1/22 scale. 

My latest videos of this MTH Gauge #1 Conrail diesel are live at: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8xij7HP2Eg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19MEp3wb_64 

Bryan


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a MTH G F7 off of Evil-Bay that has a bad PS-2 board (Magic Smoke), 
I thought WHY NOT put in a PS-3 board.[/b]

Its snowing up the WA-ZOO, so I started to look at the PS-2/3 hardware differences.[/b]

I read in a few places that the PS-3 board was smaller.....not to these OLD eyes....[/b]
The X, Y and Z are about the same, the main difference is PS-2 has 2 boards 
and MTH special mask chips.[/b]

The PS-3 is a single board with much smaller SMD (techno talk) and standard multi 
sourced SMD parts. [/b]

There were things on the PS-2 board that a normal tech could replace (ie sound chip). [/b]
The PS-3 board appears to be a real BOARD SWAP only repair.[/b]

The PS-2 and PS-3 are not connector pin compatable. 
They each require a unique wire harness and support devices[/b]
(Lights+LEDs vs LEDS only, different Tach strip reader, etc).

Sorry to send this topic 'off-track' somewhat - Maybe this reply should move!!!
What the heck - it somewhat related and could be what happens in 2013/14/15/etc...;^)..

[/b] 

LEFT = PS-3 with caps rotated to view the circuit board RIGHT = PS-2[/b]











* LEFT = PS-3 RIGHT = PS-2*










* LEFT = PS-3 RIGHT = PS-2*


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is a video outdoors on my Bonanza Goldrush Garden Railway showing the MTH Railking #1-gauge Dash 8 with sounds at beginning and nice smoking once around my layout. 

http://youtu.be/ub-nN2JTj30 

Bryan


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

is that side dump car mth or scratch?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

It is the MTH Dump car, shown operating in the video below. 

http://youtu.be/ByoerY7ELQU 

Here is movie of several videos taken of my MTH Dash 8 pulling my tank cars outdoors. 

http://youtu.be/4PwJiVLyudU


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all, 
I'm also interested in the MTH line and considering the steam triplex. It looks very impressive. The scale is 1:32 so I'm wondering how it would look next to a Bachmann at the 1:20? Would it look smaller and out of proportion? Another question is the on-board electronics. They state compatibility with DCC but limitations. My main command station will be NCE Power Pro/10A and software interface TBD. I use JMRI DecoderPro for programming. Any advice much appreciated. 

Len Jaskiewicz


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Len, 
I would completely forget about how the MTH Triplex and any Bachmann 1/20.3 locos might look together.. 
Its pretty much a non-issue..you wont want to run them together anyway.. 
the answer is "they will look really really weird running together!"  

Scale is radically different. 
prototype gauge is radically different. 
prototype size is radically different. 
Era is radically different.. 

Basically you are asking, how will this: 










look running with this: 










the answer is: really strange.  
they simply dont "go together" at all.. 
they have nothing in common, except they both have flanged wheels and can run on the same tracks.

but its also your railroad, and you can run anything you want on it!  
Just dont think they will "go together" in any reasonable way..because they wont. 
but if you dont care about that, then go for it.. 

In cases like this, most people just run their "widely different" rolling stock in separate trains. 
For example, I own USA Trains GP38-2 diesels, 1970's standard gauge diesels: 









and Bachmann Spectrum moguls, 1870's narrow gauge steam: 









I own both, because I love both.. 
I will happlily run both on my garden railroad, each with their own appropriate "matching trains".. 
but I wont run them coupled *together*!  
even though I could if I wanted to.. 
They might run past each other..which would be a prototypically inaccurate mismatch.. 
but again, that doesn't bother me..simply because "its my railroad" and I like both locomotives.. 
They dont "go together" at all, not even remotely..but "going together" is simply a non-issue in a case like this.. 
thats what I mean by "I would completely forget about how the MTH Triplex and any Bachmann 1/20.3 locos might look together.. 
Its pretty much a non-issue.." 
if you like both, then own and run both..nothing wrong with that.. 
but "going together" isn't part of the equation.. 

Scot


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

here's the latest one


----------

